# Wie Gummigriffe aufziehen? Trick?



## Backfisch (8. August 2006)

Bei meinem heute gekauften alten GT sind die Gummigriffe nicht ganz auf den Lenker geschoben. In der Position waren sie wohl mehrere Jahre. Es fehlen nur ca. 2-3cm.

Wie krieg ich sie ganz drauf? Gibt es einen Trick? Trennmittel?
Ich trau mich nicht gewalt, es sind die originalen Logogriffe, ich will sie nicht kaputtmachen.

In der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Blutrichter (8. August 2006)

spüliwasser -> gleiten wie nix und wenn's mal trocken is halten die wie nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. August 2006)

abziehen, haarlack rein und wieder drauf flutschen lassen. das ganze über nacht stehen lassen und fest sind sie. bremsenreiniger geht auch. gefahr besteht dabei aber, dass sie der gummi auflöst. muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## hbGiant (8. August 2006)

nimm ethanol, verdunstet sehr schnell, spüliwasser ist unsinn wenns regnet wirds es bedauern ...


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2006)

Wow, da geht man sich ein Bier holen, und wenn man zurückkommt sind zwei Antworten da. 

Ich probier erstmal Spülwasser. 

DANKE


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. August 2006)

Ich bin für Haarspray, flutscht am Anfang, dann klebt es wie sau. Einfach mit einer alten Speiche anheben und haarspray dazwischen


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2006)

Oh, drei (edit: vier) Antworten...

Ich probiers dann erstmal mit reinem Wasser, dann mit ganz wenig Spüli im Wasser.

Was anderes hab ich nicht da.


----------



## chris_f (8. August 2006)

jaaaa, ich hab auch die Tage dumm geguckt, als ich die Bremshebel tauschen musste (warum sind die eigentlich nicht so konzipiert, dass man sie tauschen kann ohne den halben Lenker auseinanderzubauen?) und festgestellt habe, wie fest die Dinger doch sitzen.
In meiner Not hab ich Silikonspray (mit dem Röhrchen) druntergespritzt, da gingen sie dann runter. Die Griffe dann in Spüliwasser, damit sich das Silkonzeugs wieder verzieht und dann klar abgespült und halbnass wieder drauf. Waren schon nach Minuten wieder bombenfest.


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2006)

Hat mit Wasser und ganz wenig Spüli gut geklappt


----------



## bikecrazy (9. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

denkt doch ab und zu auch mal an die Umwelt (Silikonsprays etc.). Mit Wasser ( vielleicht etwas Spüli) geht es ja wie gesehen auch. Ich verwende sogar nur Wasser für die Griffe.


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2006)

Meine waren mit Haarspray drauf, letzten Monat war die Hitze wohl zuviel ! Seither kann ich sie ganz leicht drehen   hat aber knappe 11 Monate gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (9. August 2006)

Hi

am besten geht:

1. Pressluft
2. Verdünner 
3. Waschbenzin
4. Alkohol

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2006)

Habe gerade eine erste Proberunde mit dem Bike gedreht, die Dinger halten.


----------



## R2D2-87 (9. August 2006)

Ist zwar zu Spät, aber mit nem Föhn geht das auch super. Warm machen bis sie weich sind und dann lassen die sich auch gut weiterschieben.


----------



## Silberfuchs (14. August 2006)

Ich ziehe Gummigriffe mithilfe von Spucke auf den Lenker. Hält!


----------



## trekkinger (14. August 2006)

Ich habe es mal mit einem Tipp aus einer "Fachzeitschrift" probiert und mit einer Spritze Wasser in den Griff injiziert. Hey, so schnell war der noch nie ab - eine Sache von Sekunden. Das Loch von der Nadel sieht man auch nicht.

Beim draufmachen, wie bereits von anderen geschrieben, mit Wasser nachhelfen.


----------



## Milarepa (14. August 2006)

Noch nen Tipp:

Bremsenreiniger aus der DOSE

Verdunstet sehr schnell

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (14. August 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> am besten geht:
> 
> 1. Pressluft


Jep, kann ich nur bestätigen, falls nicht verfügbar, einfach ein paar tröpfchen Wasser. Spüli, Silikonöl und sowat ist eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

schraubgriffe.


----------



## fl1p (14. August 2006)

, kosten unverhältnismäßig viel Geld.


----------



## pEju (14. August 2006)

ich bin für luft aus dem kompressor. geht damit super leicht ab aber auch drauf.


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

fl1p schrieb:
			
		

> , kosten unverhältnismäßig viel Geld.


 , aber halten auch unverhältnismässig gut.


----------



## polo (14. August 2006)

seit dem 09.08.2006, 16:58 ist backfires problem gelöst.


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

egal, weiter!


----------



## polo (14. August 2006)

also, bislang haben wir:
- âspÃ¼liwasserâ (klingt wieân hundename)
- haarlack
- bremsenreiniger
- ethanol
- bier
- haarspray
- wasser
- silikonspray (habe ich noch nie gehÃ¶rt)
- pressluft
- verdÃ¼nner
- waschbenzin
- alkohol
bei den letzten 4 wird mir nicht klar, ob einzeln oder alles zusammen
- fÃ¶hn
- spucke
- bremsenreiniger aus der dose (vielleicht anders als nur bremsenreiniger)
- schraubgriffe

wer hat noch was?


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

auf die schraubgriffe spucken und anschliessend föhnen.


----------



## polo (14. August 2006)

sich selbst oder die griffe?
auf jeden fall danach bier mit preßluft in die kehle pusten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk.loesche (14. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> sich selbst oder die griffe?
> auf jeden fall danach bier mit preßluft in die kehle pusten.


Hoffentlich nimmt das niemand ernst! Kann schnell mal was ins Auge gehen dabei. 

Aber Prima Tips die hier zusammen gekommen sind. Werde mal den einen mit Wasser und Spüli ausprobieren. Wenn ich ander Griffe drauf machen will.

Danke von mir nochmal.


----------



## trekkinger (14. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> also, bislang haben wir:
> - âspÃ¼liwasserâ (klingt wieân hundename)
> - haarlack
> - bremsenreiniger
> ...


Du hast die Spritze vergessen. Kann man auch mit Bier fÃ¼llen.


----------



## doc snyder (14. August 2006)

Spiritus !


----------



## DavidMG (14. August 2006)

Ich nehm Ethanol ... ne viel besser ist alkohol ... aber spiritus tuts auch gut ...

gehts noch ?? 

Auch gut wenn nix anderes zur hand (wie bei mir neulich) : Fensterreiniger. Verflüchtigt sich auch schnell.


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2006)

- Reinpinkeln (haben unsere Jungs in Stalingrad mit ihren Stiefeln auch so gemacht)

- ohne Griffe bzw mit Lenkerband fahren

- aufschneiden und wieder zusammenkleben

- Potenzpumpe am Griff ansetzen und ihn durch das Vakuum weiten

- Gummi schmelzen und Griff direkt auf dem Lenker modellieren.

...

usw...

PS: meine Griffe halten noch, auch im Regen.


----------



## outrage (15. August 2006)

Kannst Deine Liste etwas kürzen: Ethanol = Ethylalkohol = Spiritus

Edith sagt: erst ganzen Beitrag lesen, dann antworten


----------



## polo (15. August 2006)

schön, daß wir das alles geklärt haben.


----------



## nighter (15. Juli 2010)

bei mir hat warmes Wasser geholfen, 
alter Trick um auch Gartenschläuche weich zu bekommen.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (16. Juli 2010)

Druckluft. nuuur Druckluft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (23. Juli 2010)

Haarspray aufn lenker Griffe draufzieh und trocknen lassen.
hält bombig und kriegt man sogar wieder ab


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Juli 2010)

Feuerzeugbenzin. Verdunstet danach auch ohne Rückstände zu hinterlassen !


----------

